# Basic Engineering Practice (exam spec)



## uzairsyedahmed (Aug 19, 2013)

Hey guys, ( the ones who have taken the PE)

the exam spec says 30% for basic engineering practice =&gt; drawings, symbols, econ, PM, electrical and units.

For this, the only thing I have on my to study list is electrical and perhaps econ( I am pretty strong with that so might skip).

30% questions are 12 questions. How tough or easy were questions on these topics like drawings, symbols PM and engineering terms? I work in an engineering company and am quite comfortable with drawings and symbols (unless views are to be envisioned for very complex parts). How did you prepare for this 30% chunk?


----------



## sycamore PE (Aug 19, 2013)

I thought this part was easy. The questions on drawings, symbols, and "management" I had no trouble answering based on my own knowledge, logic, and maybe a chart on standard piping and electrical symbols. I didn't do anything to prepare other than practice tests. Brush up on the economics because that's a bit complex but easy to learn if you spend a few hours on the Economics section of the MERM.


----------

